# دليل تجاري (اجهزة المختبرات الطبية)



## الفني الامع (30 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه هي المشاركة الأولى لي في هذا المنتدى الرائع 

أنا طالب بمعهد صحي
وبصراحة المهندس طلب مني طلب غريب وهو اعداد دليل تجاري لأي جهاز من الأجهزة الي أخذناها
يعني

1_ اسم الجهاز

2_ الشركة المصنعة

3_صورة الجهاز 

4_مواصفات الجهاز (وليس تركيبه )

للأجهزة التالية:

1_spectrophotometry

2_flame photometry

3_fluorometry

4_automatic clinical analyzer


اتمنى منكم المساعدة


----------



## المسلم84 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا طلب بسيط ,كل الذي عليك القيام به أستخدام google والبحث عن كل جهاز وستجد الكثير من الشركات الصانعة وبجانب كل جهاز ستجد ملف pdf يتضمن مواصفات الجهاز أو تكون مكتوبة بجانبه
وهذا أحد المواقع
http://www.hinotek.com/laboratory-Equipment/Spectrophotometer.html

مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## الفني الامع (31 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخوي المسلم 84 

الله يعطيك العافية وماقصرت


----------

